# Who does the cooking?



## Ronni (Aug 30, 2018)

When I was married, I did all the cooking.  It was very very seldom that my husband set foot in the kitchen, other than to make coffee.  As my kids grew, a couple of them became interested in cooking, but even so I did 99% of it.  

When I moved out (a couple of my kids were still living at home and they moved with me) I insisted that they cook their share of the meals. They were allowed to choose what they wanted to cook, within a very strict budget because we had little money.  We had some interesting fare let me tell you!!  But I loved that they wanted to experiment, and also that I was no longer burdened with the chore of cooking all the meals!  

Of the three relationships I've been in since leaving my husband, the first one only wanted to eat out, the second one only wanted to eat at home and he did all the cooking, and now with Ron, there's an equal balance of eating out and eating at home.  Mostly he cooks.  He enjoys it, (because he enjoys taking care of me so cooking is a part of that for him) and he's really good!!  I'm careful with what I eat, both in terms of calories and also health, and lucky for me he cooks very healthily.  No deep frying, no frying at all really.  He roasts and sautes food so it's not cooked in fat, buys and serves fresh ingredients, lots of veggies, whole grains, light on the carbs. I love that we eat so similarly.  

How about you?


----------



## IKE (Aug 30, 2018)

Mama has always done all the cooking but I do know my way around a kitchen.

My two specialties are......


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2018)

In 18 years my husband has cooked one meal...it took him 6 hours to cook risotto.... needless to say it was inedible...


----------



## Ronni (Aug 30, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> In 18 years my husband has cooked one meal...it took him 6 hours to cook risotto.... needless to say it was inedible...



Oh.....dear me! :lol:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 30, 2018)

We take  turns.


----------



## Lara (Aug 30, 2018)

Hahaha Holly and Ike. 

I've always cooked but now have a daughter who has cooked professionally for many including Demarcus Ware of the Denver Broncos (recently retired). She's been living with me a couple of months but will soon be leaving for southern CA...unless I can talk her out of it. The house has smelled like an award-winning restaurant! The whole time


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Let's see....

6 hour risotto
ramen noodles
canned meat and beans

I think I'll skip that buffet!   layful:nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2018)

I used to do most of the cooking except for BBQ, my husband always liked to do that.  But he is a better cook than I am and has made some very good dishes over the years.  Around twenty years ago his parents became too ill to live alone in their house, so we moved them into our home for their last years.  At that time he did most of the cooking for all of us, and that continued until today, where he does most of the cooking, is good at it and enjoys it.  I do the clean up afterwards, happy to do that, easy peasy.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm happy to cook SB.... I hate the washing up tho' , so I wish he would do that. He has on occasion , but not regularly...


----------



## dkay (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been living alone for decades so I do all the cooking. My ex husband and his family did a lot of hunting and fishing. When married, I did all the cooking except for game and fish. My policy was if you kill it, you clean it and cook it too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2018)

I do some grilling about once a month..


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

I used to do ALL the cooking and cleaning but a few years ago I told my husband that he had better start learning to cook because I didn’t want to do it all the time and I didn’t so he had no choice. He learned to cook and can cook quite well. He makes very nice bbq ribs and a wonderful cedar plank salmon. 

I still do all the cleaning but there’s still time to train him  :grin:


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I used to do most of the cooking except for BBQ, my husband always liked to do that.  But he is a better cook than I am and has made some very good dishes over the years.  Around twenty years ago his parents became too ill to live alone in their house, so we moved them into our home for their last years.  At that time he did most of the cooking for all of us, and that continued until today, where he does most of the cooking, is good at it and enjoys it.  I do the clean up afterwards, happy to do that, easy peasy.




See! They’re trainable :smug1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I do some grilling about once a month..View attachment 55861


I also catch the fishDoes that count??


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 30, 2018)

To this day, my wife will tell anyone, and I've heard her say this...….."One of the reasons I married him is because he likes to cook." She tasted a number of my meals before we married. She would always say "terrific". Well, we eat out more often than we ever use to, but I still cook a pork chop dinner, burgers, fries, my breakfast (during the week), tuna salad, egg salad, deviled eggs and a few other things. Wife is excellent, and I do mean "excellent" when it comes to making potato salad, but I do help her cut some things up. She also makes an extremely good BLT. She use to make spaghetti, but it much easier going to Olive Garden anymore.

So, even though I'm the main Chef, wife does contribute, when I ask her.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I also catch the fishView attachment 55865Does that count??


You bet it counts:thumbsup:


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 30, 2018)

IKE said:


> Mama has always done all the cooking but I do know my way around a kitchen.
> 
> My two specialties are......
> 
> ...





Now Ike, you're just bragging!!   (My husband can make toast!!)   :lol:


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 30, 2018)

I have always loved to cook and my husband loves to eat... so it works out well.   He helps clean up, though.   We usually eat out a couple of times a week, too.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 30, 2018)

Well, between the two of us, my dog would like to take over and cook most of the meals, but I insist that I cook them since he's a little too short to reach the counter, even with a chair. :dog:layful:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 30, 2018)

I shop,I prepare, I cook, he eats, I clean up. To be honest, I never minded. My Grandma and Mom did the same. Of course they didn't hold an outside job but even when I worked I managed to do it. Now that I'm older I would like a break now and then. My daughter said It is my fault, I never trained him. Once in awhile my Son will fire up the grill and cook. That's a treat for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Well, between the two of us, my dog would like to take over and cook most of the meals, but I insist that I cook them since he's a little too short to reach the counter, even with a chair. :dog:layful:






Mine too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2018)

Keesha said:


> See! They’re trainable :smug1:



No training involved, he just stepped in on his own to help out and we all appreciated it.  I only train my dog....we've taught each other very well to act on command. layful:


----------



## bingo (Aug 30, 2018)

me me me me..ha!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> No training involved, he just stepped in on his own to help out and we all appreciated it.  I only train my dog....we've taught each other very well to act on command. layful:



Ahhhh. I had to train mine. :shussh: I’m so glad he’s trainable
Of course he doesn’t act on command ‘yet’ :laugh:


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm not a great cook, but cooking is something I've been doing much more of since I retired. I like it, it's fun for me to try cooking new things and the missus is there if I have a question. I've been going to the Betty Crocker website lately and made some chicken pot pie the other night with one of their recipes, yum-ba..:untroubled:   Oh, and I always help with the dishes and clean up, something I learned from my Mom many years ago.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2018)

Ronni said:


> How about you?



I'm no longer let in the kitchen


----------

